# Nebenwirkungen



## BJ (10 August 2011)

Sachen gibts...


----------



## Vihannes (18 August 2011)

Der ist richtig gut. Ist das ein Werbespot?


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (10 Oktober 2011)

Immer auf die Blondienen!  Aber trotzdem ist der Spot gut gemacht! Für welche Marke soll da denn Werbung gemacht werden, habe leider keinen Ton gehört!


----------



## BJ (19 Dezember 2011)

Ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit auf die Serviette am Rand gelenkt, gepaart mit den Suchbegriffen burger und pommes führten zu folgendem Treffer:


----------



## Alentheone (1 Februar 2012)

Einfach super, schlicht aber sehr aussagekräftig.


----------

